# Duplicate Contacts



## Colin.Stacy (Apr 16, 2013)

My client has an iPhone 5 with latest updates, hooked up to Exchange account through work. She syncs contacts with Exchange, but she started getting a mass amount of duplicates. I tried deleting the account and re-adding it but that didn't fix. Her outlook does not have all of these duplicates. Any fix? I turned off all iCloud syncing and deleted what was on there but still not working. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi there, I believe their are many free apps you can download for the iOS (as well as paid ones) that should be able to clean up your duplicates. I strongly suggest you backup everything before trying them though. Here's an example:

https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/remove-duplicate-contacts/id312352867?mt=8


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Go in to Settings --> Mail and look at the accounts listed. Do multiples of them show "Contacts" as being Sync'd? For example are they being Sync'd by both iCloud and Exchange?


----------

